# Baltimore GTG 5/29



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

So its time to put together a GTG in the Baltimore area for all of us in Md, Pa, Del, Va, NJ, NY.... The date is not flexible and set for 5/29 at a friends shop in Cockeysville Md. Going to do a full day with an RTA. We will have a grill to do burgers and dogs and plenty of room to make as much noise as we want without pissing off the neighbors. 

Date:
May 29 at 10AM 

Location:
The Dark Side
10840 Williamson Lane
Cockeysville, Md 21030


1. Howard - chefhow


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

ah hell if you guys are going im out





















JK








Anyways, I am pretty sure this will end up being more than just a meet. Details will follow

but lets get an idea who can make it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont know if ill be back up in new york by this time, or if ill be able to make it. but i *MIGHT* be out of the navy by this time and back home. if its an option, i will see what i can do to get there


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

I might be able to make it. Depends on if I have a race to shoot that weekend or not.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

I expect to be there - especially since it's only about 20 minutes away


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey I am really going to try to make this since I need more help on my 2000 323Ci convertible.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I think I can make it...actually, I don't think you gave us enough time schedule it in our calenders. 

I am only 45 minutes away and may actually have a system in my car...maybe.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ehh if it has a pair of horns involved I might be down


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

if i can get there, ill have my CD Ultra minihorns


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in. 

Anyone that wants to check out my planar pillars, dash sub, and carPC (soon) should be there! 

:lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

strongly considering passing up the va meet for this one... anyone who wants to check out my "stock install" should be there lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> strongly considering passing up the va meet for this one... anyone who wants to check out my "stock install" should be there lol


Bringing the sentra right? That one sounds better..


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

It would be awesome if we could get the NY, NJ and Philly guys out.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Should have a pair of new york people...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> strongly considering passing up the va meet for this one... anyone who wants to check out my "stock install" should be there lol


If you have the means and time to do so, I would encourage you to do both Meets.
Chefhow and I will be at both.

there will be some of the same at both but also different guys as well.

More cars you can hear the better


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm happy with the way my car sounds.... it's downright good for a 2way passive system. If I hear more I might want to change! I know it will never sound like my living room. 

Not so sure I want to make the 10 hour trip and the 6 hour along with the ny auto show..... I don't mind driving but I'm saving up to buy a house (hopefully the down payment is larger than the loan)



Mic10is said:


> If you have the means and time to do so, I would encourage you to do both Meets.
> Chefhow and I will be at both.
> 
> there will be some of the same at both but also different guys as well.
> ...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

BOOO. ill be at both most likely!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> I'm happy with the way my car sounds.... it's downright good for a 2way passive system. If I hear more I might want to change! I know it will never sound like my living room.
> 
> Not so sure I want to make the 10 hour trip and the 6 hour along with the ny auto show..... I don't mind driving but I'm saving up to buy a house (hopefully the down payment is larger than the loan)


How's that IDQ in your signature doing?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

jus ducky


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a reminder. Seeing more Maryland/Pa peeps on the board, hope too see some of you out for this one.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Have alot of work to do in the next 2 months, but should still be there.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Have alot of work to do in the next 2 months, but should still be there.


I hope u can make it. I've been following both builds for a while and would love to hear the car.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I am sitting out the va meet... I will be down for the md one.... 5-5.5 hours is a whole lot better than 10...... and I should find 3rd gear and summer tires by then


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i will be in syracuse by this time hopefully. so i might be able to make it because i will most likely still be unemployed lol


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd offer a ride but I'm pretty sure you don't want to ride in the back seat for that long 



req said:


> i will be in syracuse by this time hopefully. so i might be able to make it because i will most likely still be unemployed lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol if i go ill be bringing the GTi, its all got to do with money and job after i get out of the navy.

at that point ill most likely be at my parents house trying to either find a job and a house, or renting a place and going to school using my GI bill. 

either way, if i can make it i will try.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

If all goes well I should be there as well.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Just curious if there will be a car with an MS-8 with a center channel at the GTG? I have an MS-8 so I am interested in the improvement that the center channel will make to the overall sound as I have heard it is quite substantial.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

OK guys, this is now going to be a MECA AND IASCA single point show as well as an IDBL and Bass Boxing event!!! More details to come but its gonna be a big day.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Grrrr Mic you suck! talking me into to both meets.... going to send you my gas bill


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Grrrr Mic you suck! talking me into to both meets.... going to send you my gas bill


send me your gas bill and i'll send you some excellent Hotel referals:laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So it was you that decorated both of my rooms ehh? 



Mic10is said:


> send me your gas bill and i'll send you some excellent Hotel referals:laugh:


just bringing my black light and rubber sheets off the bed @ home.... Oh and those old people furniture bags, and heck while I'm at it I'm moving into a bubble.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> So it was that decorated both of my rooms ehh?
> 
> 
> 
> just bringing my black light and rubber sheets off the bed @ home.... Oh and those old people furniture bags, and heck while I'm at it I'm moving into a bubble.


You own rubber sheets?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I can see the light at the end of the stereo install tunnel! Possibly get to fire it up Thursday evening?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> You own rubber sheets?


Yes, I bought them for when you come over. :surprised:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Yes, I bought them for when you come over. :surprised:


Nice! Ya I could see you not wanting evidence I was banging your old lady while you were out.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bring it back up


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

mic said i have to go.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> mic said i have to go.


You do...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hell ya. Should get a bit of a caravan going to Baltimore? Brian was talking about bringing both cars, req, myself.. Anyone else from the NY area?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

lol... bringing both cars to syr.... wouldn't want to use 4 tanks of gas if I can avoid it!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

this is only about 4 hours from me so i'll prolly head on down....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

We can do it the easy way or the hard way.... lol



req said:


> mic said i have to go.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol guys. wat if my car breaks down hahha


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Umm.... we cut the floor boards out and ya'll freddy flintstone it back to NY!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> lol guys. wat if my car breaks down hahha


uh...throw all your **** in Carly's ride and come down. you seriously arent getting out of it


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sigh.. okay okay. i guess ill stop in philly on the way and grab a small snak at pats before the show


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Steve's is better...


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

im in... but to checkout everyone elses setups i most likely won't have mine even half done by then

Chris


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Going to try to make this. Will see if I can schedule visiting family that weekend to take out two birds with one stone.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The Drake said:


> Going to try to make this. Will see if I can schedule visiting family that weekend to take out two birds with one stone.


It is a long weekend for many with Monday off.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

School will be done..... might have to stay a extra day!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

The Drake said:


> Going to try to make this. Will see if I can schedule visiting family that weekend to take out two birds with one stone.


Thatd be very cool if you could make it dude


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Since I'm in Pottstown, PA. I might as well RUIN your fun. I'll be there!

Chuck


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Since I'm in Pottstown, PA. I might as well RUIN your fun. I'll be there!
> 
> Chuck


uh...um...something Suddenly came up and I think everyone is unavailable so its canceled...ya thats it, its canceled...


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I would love to come to hear some of guys cars but I'll be in Cancun for Memorial Day weekend... Maybe next time.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Ehh I'm sure MD will have much nicer weather next month!



BlueAc said:


> I would love to come to hear some of guys cars but I'll be in Cancun for Memorial Day weekend... Maybe next time.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> uh...um...something Suddenly came up and I think everyone is unavailable so its canceled...ya thats it, its canceled...


Ha!....kinda. You sound like Erin now. I'll see you on May 1st and we can discuss this further. I just hope the last of my Twister amps arrives in time to get it installed. 

Chuck


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like it's going to be a great show. Can't wait!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yep should be good times.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Grr.. running into an issue with my USB hubs. If the power supplies are on before you connect it to the PC you're set. If you connect the PC and power it up before the hubs power up on their own it starts pulling madd power from the PC USB and none of the USB devices work due to lack of power.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Getting closer!! Big news coming in reference to the show.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Big news as far as my install  I have no sub, no sub amp and not sure what will be on my front stage....... lol


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Big news as far as my install  I have no sub, no sub amp and not sure what will be on my front stage....... lol


The good news is you still have a month to figure it all out


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> The good news is you still have a month to figure it all out


Brian has trouble committing to a setup. He wont know what he's getting till he has the money in one hand and the equipment on the counter in front of him. 

I'm just working through some accessory power issues, and computer mounting brackets.. but I shouldn't have a problem getting things dialed in before the show.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Brian has trouble committing to a setup. He wont know what he's getting till he has the money in one hand and the equipment on the counter in front of him.
> 
> I'm just working through some accessory power issues, and computer mounting brackets.. but I shouldn't have a problem getting things dialed in before the show.


Didnt realize you were running a carputer. Cant wait to see and hear the Fusion. It looks SICK!!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Didnt realize you were running a carputer. Cant wait to see and hear the Fusion. It looks SICK!!!


Thanks man. I haven't mentioned the carPC much in my build threads because things tend to change quite a bit depending on the install, and issues that arise. I have it pretty well dialed in now. Once I get the dedicated accessory circuit installed and mounting done I can really begin the tweaking. Right now it's in the I'm back to the exact tonal state it was when I was running the 9835 HU w/PPI DEQ-230 EQ's. Which defiantly makes me happy. Now to explore more what the PC can do.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Didnt realize you were running a carputer. Cant wait to see and hear the Fusion. It looks SICK!!!


Sounds sick,... like a dying duck.....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Sounds sick,... like a dying duck.....


:laugh:

Haters rejoice!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Sounds sick,... like a dying duck.....


Thats a beautiful sound from a chef's perspective, DINNER!!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Me thinks Arc KS1200.1 for subs.... KS300.2 on the mids.... and KS300.2 on the tweeters.......


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Grr.. running into an issue with my USB hubs. If the power supplies are on before you connect it to the PC you're set. If you connect the PC and power it up before the hubs power up on their own it starts pulling madd power from the PC USB and none of the USB devices work due to lack of power.


I had trouble with that as well, simple solutions would be to setup your power supply in "standby" mode where the 5V rails stays on, or have a stand alone POL 5V such as the Carnetix P5V that will power on before the PC will since most intelligent power supplies have a few seconds delay before it turns the PC on. 

I have a second battery isolated from the main battery so keeping mine in standby is no biggie for me.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

this should be the first road trip after i move back to syracuse with my wife


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah,.... you better make it or Mic will have to make a road trip to your house!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> this should be the first road trip after i move back to syracuse with my wife


actually youre driving to Harrisonburg,VA for a 2x MECA show which is on Sat then coming back to Balt with us for the Sunday show/meet.

We are going to Harrisonburg or to Mike's house (tintbox) Friday night to cut down on driving Saturday.

so just letting you know that your entire weekend was committed to already


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow starting to see who wears the pants in that relationship!  lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> actually youre driving to Harrisonburg,VA for a 2x MECA show which is on Sat then coming back to Balt with us for the Sunday show/meet.
> 
> We are going to Harrisonburg or to Mike's house (tintbox) Friday night to cut down on driving Saturday.
> 
> so just letting you know that your entire weekend was committed to already


wait, so we are driving to virginia, then driving to baltamore in the same weekend? 

I-481 S to I-395 N - Google Maps

thats a serious drive...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

:laugh: Awesome! Better not burn yourself out for the Syracuse, NY meet 6/25!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> wait, so we are driving to virginia, then driving to baltamore in the same weekend?
> 
> I-481 S to I-395 N - Google Maps
> 
> thats a serious drive...


well u can drive to PA 1st Friday. take a rest. then we are driving VA.stayin over. getting up. going to harrisonburg show. then back to Bmore.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well mic. its going to be a loooooong weekend. i better tell the wife about it in advance LOL.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

she said she is game for the dual weekend.

you better not drive like an old lady this time mic


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So does anyone have a schedule for the people driving in from a distance? Just trying to figure out how early I need to be to get judged. Should I be staying over? :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

5.5 hours there so.... if we leave @ 5 we should be set,,..... not sure yet if I'm staying over... might be a down and back.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Registration starts at 9
Competitor meeting at 1030
Judging starts at 11

I'd like to finish by 3pm---

but we are also hosting bassboxing and Idbl and expect a good turn out


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so i should leave the IDMax's at home and put the 18" konaki DD95 clones with my 2kw amp and 10 cubic foot 35hz ported enclosure in for this one you think?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> so i should leave the IDMax's at home and put the 18" konaki DD95 clones with my 2kw amp and 10 cubic foot 35hz ported enclosure in for this one you think?


Where would the chica's sit?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Where would the chica's sit?


Ontop of the suitcase or on the roof rack.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So if I was to show at 10:30-11AM can I still compete? To show then I'll have to be out of the house about 5AM. :lol:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Can you email/fax me a registration form? I'm not an IASCA member.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

IASCA Competitor Memberships and Renewals

MECA Store Shop

Here are the links to BOTH MECA and IASCA. The GTG is going to be 3 shows in 1. We are having a single point MECA competition, single point IASCA competition and an IDBL/Bassboxing competition.

And if you were to show at 10:30 or 11 you would still be able to compete. We are actually going to hit a show in Harrisonburg Va on Saturday, about 3.5hours south of us, and then back up to York for the night. We are going to try to have the SQ portion of the show done by 3pm, the SPL portion will likely go on a bit longer, we are expecting a pretty good turnout for them.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

If I don't care about keeping my scores do I need to be a member of either meca/iasca to get judged?

How about costs?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Ontop of the suitcase or on the roof rack.


my wife gets the passenger seat, or my lap


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright Alright..... as long as you don't break in the back seat of the arC



req said:


> my wife gets the passenger seat, or my lap


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like I'll be coming down the night before. Have a free nights stay to use, so why not.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Where r u staying? If you come down to York we can get eveyone together for dinner or something on Sat night. We should be back from Harrisonburg by 8ish


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

who's cooking? lol



chefhow said:


> Where r u staying? If you come down to York we can get eveyone together for dinner or something on Sat night. We should be back from Harrisonburg by 8ish


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Who ever is the cook where we go.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im sure whatever the plan is we will have a good time


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Who ever is the cook where we go.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Andy, you have the coolest wife! I really wish she could have made it down to our meet. I was extremely impressed with the car as well - those horns were amazing!!!

You all have a fantastic time! I wish I could be there - hopefully this weekend I'll make the necessary adjustments (thanks Mark) that will get my car back to where it needs to be. I certianly look forward to seeing the pictures and hearing the feedback.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Eh why live vicariously through us when you can take your own pics? ;-) ;-P



bertholomey said:


> Andy, you have the coolest wife! I really wish she could have made it down to our meet. I was extremely impressed with the car as well - those horns were amazing!!!
> 
> You all have a fantastic time! I wish I could be there - hopefully this weekend I'll make the necessary adjustments (thanks Mark) that will get my car back to where it needs to be. I certianly look forward to seeing the pictures and hearing the feedback.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Andy, you have the coolest wife! I really wish she could have made it down to our meet. I was extremely impressed with the car as well - those horns were amazing!!!
> 
> You all have a fantastic time! I wish I could be there - hopefully this weekend I'll make the necessary adjustments (thanks Mark) that will get my car back to where it needs to be. I certianly look forward to seeing the pictures and hearing the feedback.


hah, thanks J, i will let her know you said such nice things!

yea, thanks to mic's tuning skills and a bit of my fixing the problems from the last install things seem to be on another level! im happy with it thats for sure.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it! Still working hard on my system. Hopefully have everything dialed in before the show. 20 Days!


----------

